# Tenoning Jig



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has built the tenoning jig from the woodworkers journal. I built mine but I feel the unit is lacking in the adjustments and is way too close to the blade for the amount of adjustments it has. I was using a 1-3/8 wide board and and retract it in enough to clear this amount or even just enough to shave a sliver off of it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Take a look at Steve Latta's jig. Very simple design. Works really well.

That said, I actually rarely use it. Since I upgraded to a better quality dado, that's what I use.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't get more basic than this. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/134170

and an upgrade

https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/adjustable-tenoning-jig/

one more design


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I found the Steve Latta's jig. That Robert referred to. It's at the 7:18 mark in the video.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2015/01/28/smart-woodworking-joinery-techniques


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I was able to get my jig to work out in the end. The only problem I occurred was the saw motor locked up and now i wait for a diagnosis it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

This is what Frank Klausz used in the following video. You have to figure out the build, but it's easy after you see how it works. That pivoting clamp is the bees knees. The crossing brace locks it on dead ass square. So many of the fence riding designs are pretty tough to make square all around, and off any angle, and your cuts will be wedges. Not good.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I used a FK jig for years. It was great. I had an inverted carriage bolt in a bracket near the outside corner to raise it up a bit since it didn't turn out dead square in the vertical.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have not built a tenoning jig myself…..I use a Delta tenoning jig, I bought about 20+ years ago. It is still accurate and dead-on. I've used it on many projects, and it hasn't let me down yet…..!!


----------

